# 1 A.Silva jab > 100 gsp jabs?



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm baffled by how silva can knock down an opponent over and over with that jab, and gsp can't do the same with his jab. 

What am I not seeing? 
Lol I even slomoed the jab to okami, and it doesn't look like it should of almost kod him


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Timing? Precision?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

People confusing jabs with crosses?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dmaster23 said:


> I'm baffled by how silva can knock down an opponent over and over with that jab, and gsp can't do the same with his jab.
> 
> What am I not seeing?
> Lol I even slomoed the jab to okami, and it doesn't look like it should of almost kod him


Silva's jab is different than GSP in that Silva plants them so that you can't see them coming. Silva waits for the other fighter to attack and counters. Any fighter knows the shots that you don't see coming hurt twice as bad as the shots you do see coming. Look at the best knockout and 97% of them the guy who gets knocked out never saw the punch / kick.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Silva makes his opponent attack because he puts his hands low and baits them and they never see that jab coming. GSP uses his jab totally different, mostly to keep his opponents at distance and setting up combos.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He has more power in his jab than most MMA fighters IMO.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anderson doesnt throw a jab to distract, or for the simple purpose of setting other punches, he throws his jabs to hurt his opponent. Jack Dempsey talked a lot about the straight jolt in his book and how it differs from an everyday pawing jab.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

What you are not seeing is silva is on a different level than gsp.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah his level is over 9000


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> What you are not seeing is silva is on a different level than gsp.


I think it's just a different method. I prefer AS's better but it suits his style of fighting (strikes meant to end it), just as GSP's method suits his style (strikes meant to neutralize). They are both extremely gifted in their given strong points which makes them the best at their given weight class (and possibly other classes as well).


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I started muay thai a few months ago, and so far i've learnt thumb and elbow position when throwing a jab can alter how much power it can deliver. i haven't looked at sliva's jabs in that much detail. but he may be doing stuff like that to make his jabs sharper. especially if he's mixing up his jabs from light to stiff, an opponent might not expect the power


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's the length of his arm and speed...it's like the Bruce Lee knuckle punch except a jab that just snaps your head back. Okami didn't even see it coming and straight GOT DROPPED...like wtf just hit me yo. Help...help...


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> What you are not seeing is silva is on a different level than gsp.


this tbh. still, gsp is a great fighter.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> What you are not seeing is silva is on a different level than gsp.


Is there ever a minute throughout the day when your lips aren't firmly placed around silva's nuts?

Silva isn't on another level. Silva is a different type of fighter. GSP is more dominant than Silva.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is there ever a minute throughout the day when your lips aren't firmly placed around silva's nuts?
> 
> Silva isn't on another level. Silva is a different type of fighter. *GSP is more dominant than Silva*.


uh wut? how so? they both when fights no doubt, but silva clearly proves his dominants over other fighters while gsp lets the judges do the proving.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is there ever a minute throughout the day when your lips aren't firmly placed around silva's nuts?
> 
> Silva isn't on another level. Silva is a different type of fighter. GSP is more dominant than Silva.


wrong, he lacks ability to finish, if silva was out of the mw division and chael sonnen would be the most dominant fighter. He does the same shit as gsp does. Explain to me y sonnen is not a more dominant fighter, he can do what gsp does and hold a guy down for 25 mins, cant he?

BTw u don't even like silva, he made ur favorite fighter look like a joke. Came into his hometown whooped his ass in front of his friends and family. So i can understand y u don't like silva.

U call gsp more dominate, but one man has clown everybody in that has faced him and has finished that major of his opponent in stunning fashion. Has been p4p forever, and has been called the great fighter ever by the man who runs the show. Yes some how u think gsp is more dominate?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

chilo said:


> uh wut? how so? they both when fights no doubt, but silva clearly proves his dominants over other fighters while gsp lets the judges do the proving.


If the Sonnen fight never happened I would completely agree with you. Silva has a weakness and a very big one at that. GSP doesn't.



marcthegame said:


> wrong, he lacks ability to finish, if silva was out of the mw division and chael sonnen would be the most dominant fighter. He does the same shit as gsp does. Explain to me y sonnen is not a more dominant fighter, he can do what gsp does and hold a guy down for 25 mins, cant he?


Uhm. You're talking about GSP, the guy who spent his last two fights only standing and beating guys to a bloody pulp. Since we're supposed to be on the subject, when has Silva's jab broken an orbital? It knocks guys out because they don't see it coming. Yet I never remember hearing about it breaking anything. Weird for someone who's so powerful he's "on another level"

Sonnen doesn't have the striking that GSP does. What a terrible analogy.



> BTw u don't even like silva, he made ur favorite fighter look like a joke.


Thanks for telling me who I like. :confused03:

Silva makes a lot of fighters look like a joke. I saw no shame in Franklin losing to him.



> Came into his hometown whooped his ass in front of his friends and family. So i can understand y u don't like silva.


Yet I do like Silva. Weird that someone can like him without swinging from his nuts and having an un-biased views on his strengths and weaknesses. You should try it some time. 

I just don't buy how people like you praise him as some sort of a God when he got his ass kicked by a very one dimensional fighter. I bet it just erks you to no end that the record for most strikes landed in a fight was against the _goat_. Like I said. I like Silva. I just look at things a little more realistically than the nut huggers.



> U call gsp more dominate, but one man has clown everybody in that has faced him and has finished that major of his opponent in stunning fashion.


Almost everyone*

Sonnen was doing all of the clowning against Silva. Winning in stunning fashion is great. Being dominant however it what GSP does. Silva has been feed a healthy dose of jitz guys and strikers. He faces one wrestler (hendo) and loses a round until hendo screwed up. He faces another wrestler (sonnen) and gets schooled for 23 minutes. GOAT doesn't get punched in the face nearly 300 times in a fight. Sorry.



> Has been p4p forever, and has been called the great fighter ever by the man who runs the show. Yes some how u think gsp is more dominate?


Everyone is entitled to their opinions. GSP is more dominant. He's avenged every loss in dominating fashion. Then went on to win 30 straight rounds against the best *and most diverse* group of fighters in the world. GSP has *completely* schooled all of them. Wreslters, jitz, and strikers. Silva can't say the same. GSP doesn't have a weakness or hole in his game. Silva does.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

First off, GSP did get a knockdown on Jake Shields in the first round using a jab.

Getting back on topic, Anderson's jabs have more power because he torques his body into it to add more weight & snap to the punch. If you watch the KO punch on Griffin or the jabs he used to knock down Okami, he starts the punch from a wider more square stance and rotates his body into the punch.

GSP throws his jab from a more in-line stance, it's a straight in punch with a step-in but without the added power from torquing the body into it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GSP is mentally weak, i don't believe silva is a god he will be beat eventually its a fact. I am just amaze how he makes it look easy in there. This is my main problem, you guys love gsp, gsp is gifted as fucked. But for a guy that dominates y can't he just blast through guys like silva does. People get on jon fitch but gsp has been doing the same thing for the past 2 years.

I think silva is more dominate because he finishes fight. He fights the same way with everybody, he does not go after ur weakness or play a chess game. Plain and simple he ko people the **** out. He fights jones,shogun,sonnen,page,evans he will try to knock the **** out. GSp with diaz will take him down and try to avoid his hands and will not finish. 

As for the god thing u can ask anybody here on my opinion on that, limba especially. I don't like jon jones but he is the man to do the job. He also might be the most skilled fighter in mma today.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

A stiff jab hurts just like any punch , but if you notice he hit Okami as he was coming so it was his head moving forward and Silva's hand moving towards it only makes the force and impact greater hence why it hurt more and resulted in a knockdown.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

GSP's jab to me looks more like a wrestlers jab, where they do it lunging forward as if they're gonna drop for the takedown, which he does a lot. He has a lot of success because people are expecting the takedown, they never know when, so they eat a lot of that jab. Andersons is more, i'm going to knock your head off with the speed of lightning.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> GSP is mentally weak, i don't believe silva is a god he will be beat eventually its a fact. I am just amaze how he makes it look easy in there. This is my main problem, you guys love gsp, gsp is gifted as fucked. But for a guy that dominates y can't he just blast through guys like silva does. People get on jon fitch but gsp has been doing the same thing for the past 2 years.
> 
> I think silva is more dominate because he finishes fight. He fights the same way with everybody, he does not go after ur weakness or play a chess game. Plain and simple he ko people the **** out. He fights jones,shogun,sonnen,page,evans he will try to knock the **** out. GSp with diaz will take him down and try to avoid his hands and will not finish.
> 
> As for the god thing u can ask anybody here on my opinion on that, limba especially. I don't like jon jones but he is the man to do the job. He also might be the most skilled fighter in mma today.


I don't believe GSP is mentally weak. He's also nothing like fitch in the fact that GSP can stand and bang and has done so against heavy handed guys like Kos.

I did like this post a lot more than your past ones and I see a little bit more where you are coming from. I like Anderson Silva. I always love watching him fight. I just look at things objectively and see an obvious weakness. Had the Sonnen fight never happened I would be 100% on board with you. 

I believe GSP is better and more dominant. Until they fight it's a moot point and just an opinion on both our parts.

It does bug me though that 90% or more of your posts are something about how amazing Silva is. We get it. You like Silva, don't like Sonnen, and believe Silva is better than GSP. Just copy and paste that sentence in your signature because it looks like it's the story of your posting career here.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> People confusing jabs with crosses?


Whatchu talkin bout Willis? You realize that a punch thrown from the arm on the same side as the front foot is a jab, right? Regardless of whether the person is left/right handed, it's the stance which determines what is a jab and a cross. 

If you go back and watch the punch that dropped Okami the first time, it was clearly a jab.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't believe GSP is mentally weak. He's also nothing like fitch in the fact that GSP can stand and bang and has done so against heavy handed guys like Kos.
> 
> I did like this post a lot more than your past ones and I see a little bit more where you are coming from. I like Anderson Silva. I always love watching him fight. I just look at things objectively and see an obvious weakness. Had the Sonnen fight never happened I would be 100% on board with you.
> 
> ...


I like sonnen though lol, i just think that a rematch is needed as the first fight has to many iffy aspect to it. I just give silva the benefit of the doubt because i see a rematch being nothing like the first fight. 

As for the silva thing, it still amazes me what he does in there but yet people still think he is easy to beat or don't give him enough credit for what he has done.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I like sonnen though lol, i just think that a rematch is needed as the first fight has to many iffy aspect to it. I just give silva the benefit of the doubt because i see a rematch being nothing like the first fight.
> 
> As for the silva thing, it still amazes me what he does in there but yet people still think he is easy to beat or don't give him enough credit for what he has done.


Haha. I too am curious for a rematch. It will be interesting to see what happens this time around. It will shut a lot of people up one way or another and put this issue to rest.

I give Silva all the credit in the world. He's an amazing fighter who has accomplished what most people couldn't even dream of in this sport. 

At the same time so has GSP.

I don't think Silva is easy to beat. I think that a guy with a solid enough game plan and the skills to implement it (great wrestling with solid sub defense) has a pretty good shot at beating Silva.

I couldn't think of a game plan to beat GSP because he has no holes in his game. You need a punchers chance against GSP and thats about it. Even then he makes sure those odds don't exist for you by taking it to the ground at will.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is there ever a minute throughout the day when your lips aren't firmly placed around silva's nuts?
> 
> Silva isn't on another level. Silva is a different type of fighter. *GSP is more dominant than Silva.*


14 consecutive wins and 9 consecutive title defences in the UFC says you're wrong.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> 14 consecutive wins and 9 consecutive title defences in the UFC says you're wrong.


289 punches landing in one fight says you're wrong.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

GSP has never been known for his knock out power.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> 289 punches landing in one fight says you're wrong.


I think that actually proves you wrong...289 punches landed in one fight, and he still can't finish.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, I loathe these threads. 

Silva's jabs knock people on their arses. GSP's jabs break faces. Can we not just be happy with this? 

The comparisons and arguments get tiring. Both men are the best in their divisions and GOAT candidates in their own right. My God, there's a concept... BOTH men have a case to P4P status! Silva finishes more. Yet GSP is the more well rounded fighter. GSP plays it safe, but has lost less rounds than Silva in his last however many fights. As I said, a case can be made for both men. Accept it.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> 289 punches landing in one fight says you're wrong.


Most stupid argument I've ever heard. You're trying to prove me wrong by showing that GSP has pillow hands?

Don't get me wrong I like GSP as much as the next guy but he is 'only' the second most dominating fighter, witch is pretty damn impressive in itself. A couple years down the roads things might change of course. :thumb02:



Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, I loathe these threads.
> 
> Silva's jabs knock people on their arses. GSP's jabs break faces. Can we not just be happy with this?
> 
> The comparisons and arguments get tiring. Both men are the best in their divisions and GOAT candidates in their own right. My God, there's a concept... BOTH men have a case to P4P status! Silva finishes more. Yet GSP is the more well rounded fighter. GSP plays it safe, but has lost less rounds than Silva in his last however many fights. As I said, a case can be made for both men. Accept it.


Canadian is right. Both guys are pretty much doing what they want to in their respective weight classes. I just think that Silva has a more impressive resume as of right now 2011.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Most stupid argument I've ever heard. You're trying to prove me wrong by showing that GSP has pillow hands?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like GSP as much as the next guy but he is 'only' the second most dominating fighter, witch is pretty damn impressive in itself. A copuple of years down the roads things might change ofcourse. :thumb02:


:confused02:

I was referring to 289 punches landing on Silva in one fight. I don't think being on the receiving end of that is dominating at all. Just saying...


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> :confused02:
> 
> I was referring to 289 punches landing on Silva in one fight. I don't think being on the receiving end of that is dominating at all. Just saying...


Ok I misunderstood your point, but he still got the other guy to tap in the end. Bullet dodged, case solved, Sonnen fail. :thumb02:

GSP wins rounds, Silva finishes. I like finishers. But I can see where you're coming from. Different priorities I guess. I will reconsider when GSP has racked up as many title defences as Silva or starts finishing guys.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Yeah, but he still got the other guy to tap in the end. Bullet dodged, case solved, Sonnen fail. :thumb02:
> 
> GSP wins rounds, Silva finishes. I like finishers. But I can see where you're coming from. Different priorities I guess. I will reconsider when GSP has racked up as many title defences as Silva or starts finishing guys.


Haha. I'm never disputing he still finished the guy. But I'm talking dominance. 289 punches landed to 11 (or something like that) does not make it a dominant win... finish or not.

GSP could get up there eventually. Both guys could be p4p #1. It's all a matter of opinion really. I just don't understand how some people are so incredibly close minded that they can't see the weakness in a fighters game just because they like the fighter that much.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Haha. I'm never disputing he still finished the guy. But I'm talking dominance. 289 punches landed to 11 (or something like that) does not make it a dominant win... finish or not.
> 
> GSP could get up there eventually. Both guys could be p4p #1. It's all a matter of opinion really. I just don't understand how some people are so incredibly close minded that they can't see the weakness in a fighters game just because they like the fighter that much.


Well, lets agree to disagree then.


----------



## minimal crimina (Apr 1, 2011)

Notice how Silva's jab enters right under Okami's hand, after droping his hands and luring Okami inside. GSP only jabs intending to score points, AS throw his jab intending to KO. 

AS jabs that dropped Okami were all preciselly on the chin, intercepting Okamis movement. Any fighter knows it doesn't take much to knock you out if the hit is on the chin meeting your head movement in opposed directions.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Anderson Silva is right handed. When he lands a jab it has a lot more power. Add that to the fact that he's catching guys running into him makes it even more devastating.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> People confusing jabs with crosses?


No, but you are. He dropped Okami twice with jabs, one of which was a hooking jab. And he KOed Griffin with a jab.

On the OP: Silva throws his strikes to kill. He wouldn't drop and KO guys with apparent ease if he didn't. 

GSP on the other hand throws his jabs for the same reason most everyone else does, to neutralize, distract, or deter.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Silva throws his jab as his opponents are wading in with punches, that puts a ton more power behind it. He knocked Okami and Griffin down with the jab while they were both coming forward.

GSP throws his jab to set up other punches or takedowns. He doesn't really counter with it as much as Silva does. Plus, Silva obviously has better timing and accuracy.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Silva's jab is different than GSP in that Silva plants them so that you can't see them coming. *Silva waits for the other fighter to attack and counters. Any fighter knows the shots that you don't see coming hurt twice as bad as the shots you do see coming.* Look at the best knockout and 97% of them the guy who gets knocked out never saw the punch / kick.





Soakked said:


> *Anderson doesnt throw a jab to distract, or for the simple purpose of setting other punches, he throws his jabs to hurt his opponent.* Jack Dempsey talked a lot about the straight jolt in his book and how it differs from an everyday pawing jab.





***** de Amigo said:


> A stiff jab hurts just like any punch , but if you notice *he hit Okami as he was coming so it was his head moving forward and Silva's hand moving towards it only makes the force and impact greater hence why it hurt more and resulted in a knockdown*.





astrallite said:


> *Anderson Silva is right handed. When he lands a jab it has a lot more power. Add that to the fact that he's catching guys running into him makes it even more devastating.*





Squirrelfighter said:


> *On the OP: Silva throws his strikes to kill. He wouldn't drop and KO guys with apparent ease if he didn't.
> 
> GSP on the other hand throws his jabs for the same reason most everyone else does, to neutralize, distract, or deter.*


These combined are pretty much the answer to the OP. If you want so, Silva's and St. Pierre punches are basically completely different kind of strikes, even though they are straights thrown with the lead hand and hence both called "jab".


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

aerius said:


> First off, GSP did get a knockdown on Jake Shields in the first round using a jab.
> 
> Getting back on topic, Anderson's jabs have more power because he torques his body into it to add more weight & snap to the punch. If you watch the KO punch on Griffin or the jabs he used to knock down Okami, he starts the punch from a wider more square stance and rotates his body into the punch.
> 
> GSP throws his jab from a more in-line stance, it's a straight in punch with a step-in but without the added power from torquing the body into it.


Shields was throwing a kick and was obviously off balance......


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

astrallite said:


> Anderson Silva is right handed. When he lands a jab it has a lot more power. Add that to the fact that he's catching guys running into him makes it even more devastating.


Pretty sure Anderson Silva is a southpaw.. Meaning if he was gonna throw a job it would have to be his right hand as a southpaw stance requires his right foot to be the leading foot.

Anyways the GSP vs Silva argument in terms of jabbing.. each fighter is using it differently. GSP uses it to score an easy but effective strike while Silva uses it to open up to a combo or hide the next punch or sometimes just to KO someone.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Pretty sure Anderson Silva is a southpaw.. Meaning if he was gonna throw a job it would have to be his right hand as a southpaw stance requires his right foot to be the leading foot.
> 
> Anyways the GSP vs Silva argument in terms of jabbing.. each fighter is using it differently. GSP uses it to score an easy but effective strike while Silva uses it to open up to a combo or hide the next punch or sometimes just to KO someone.


Anderson Silva is a southpaw...he is also right handed, just like Machida. Karate and TKD stance lead with the strong hand.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is there ever a minute throughout the day when your lips aren't firmly placed around silva's nuts?
> 
> Silva isn't on another level. Silva is a different type of fighter. GSP is more dominant than Silva.




I will jump in on this,, you sir are crazy as hell, lolol :confused02:,,, GSP neutralizes and lays and prays, how many fights has he finished in his last 10,, he has had 6 decisions, 1 loss, 3 finishes, 
Silva has had had 2 decisions in his last 14 fights,, and just watch the fights, enough said,,,, you are just a Silva hater,, so might as well get used to it,, lolol sucks hating on silva doesn't it. ????????


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Patrick Cote finished himself actually. It should be more like a self-DQ than count as a finish for Anderson.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> :confused02:
> 
> I was referring to 289 punches landing on Silva in one fight. I don't think being on the receiving end of that is dominating at all. Just saying...


A fight he won, lets not forget.

How many strikes from Serra did it take to stop GSP?

I'm not saying one or the other is superior. Just pointing out that taking a bunch of blows and winning the fight is a sign of strength, not weakness.

Both these dues are awesome. Yes, Silvas jab >>> GSP's. But so what. GSP's shot is >>> than Silvas. They both rock my world and have my utmost respect.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dmaster23 said:


> I'm baffled by how silva can knock down an opponent over and over with that jab, and gsp can't do the same with his jab.
> 
> What am I not seeing?
> Lol I even slomoed the jab to okami, and it doesn't look like it should of almost kod him


Silva waiits for his opponents to start throwing which makes their momentum move forward. He then does a small side step and jabs their jaw as their jaw is moving forward. So the jab gets extra power because of the momentum of the other opponent.


----------



## Misaka (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe that Anderson is right handed. He uses is jab like a fencer uses his sword. He uses his strong side forward to use his jab as a KO tool. This of course has advantages,because if you do this you will have a faster, more precise and less telegraphed punch to KO your opponent. In many ways the way Anderson Silva fights is very similar to Bruce Lee.


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Misaka said:


> In many ways the way Anderson Silva fights is very similar to Bruce Lee.


I agree with this part. I think they said it in his last fight, that AS fights southpaw most of the time but will switch to fighting righthanded when facing another southpaw. Speed brings more power dispite how much muscle you have. I thought there was a post about AS using the Ali method of the Achor Punch...? I think the punch can be with the right or left hand as long as you can get your enemy to commit to moving forward and punching. GSP will break your orbital bone with his jab and WIN the decision which is still the goal, as to where AS KO's some one with his jab and WINS. AS is just more exciting in my opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SuperHero said:


> I agree with this part. I think they said it in his last fight, that AS fights southpaw most of the time but will switch to fighting righthanded when facing another southpaw. Speed brings more power dispite how much muscle you have. I thought there was a post about AS using the Ali method of the Achor Punch...? I think the punch can be with the right or left hand as long as you can get your enemy to commit to moving forward and punching. *GSP will break your orbital bone with his jab* and WIN the decision which is still the goal, as to where AS KO's some one with his jab and WINS. AS is just more exciting in my opinion.



You break one orbital bone and you have broken them all??


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You break one orbital bone and you have broken them all??


Maybe some credit the broken orbital bones of Bob Sapp, Cro Cop and Brandon Vera to St. Pierre :innocent01:

By the way, the last nine fights combined (St. Pierre's winning streak up to this day), St. Pierre spent (if I've calculated right) 174m39s in the Octagon to get his wins, while Silva just needed a bit more than half of the time with 98m32s to get the same goal. So in business terms Silva is almost twice as productive/effective.

In their last six fights (St. Pierre's number of title defenses) it's even more in favor for Silva with St. Pierre spending 145min in the Octagon and Silva 61m02s.


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

People are actually debating whether Silva is more dominant than GSP??? I thought it was a no-brainer. Anderson Silva is a conquerer! Opponents go against Anderson knowing they're going to get their whole body shut down...GSP's opponents go against him wondering how long its going to take them to shower to get his man juice off them


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe some credit the broken orbital bones of Bob Sapp, Cro Cop and Brandon Vera to St. Pierre :innocent01:
> 
> By the way, the last nine fights combined (St. Pierre's winning streak up to this day), St. Pierre spent (if I've calculated right) 174m39s in the Octagon to get his wins, while Silva just needed a bit more than half of the time with 98m32s to get the same goal. So in business terms Silva is almost twice as productive/effective.
> 
> In their last six fights (St. Pierre's number of title defenses) it's even more in favor for Silva with St. Pierre spending 145min in the Octagon and Silva 61m02s.



It does seem like people think since GSP broke Koschecks orbital bone that he does that to everyone now. Its like GSP is the destroyer of orbital bones and thats what he does every fight. 

"GSP will break your orbital bone and win"

Point proven.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Anderson has deadlier jabs because
- he has longer arms which gives him much better leverage
- he weighs more which gives him much better power
- His devestating jabs usually come from an attacking fighter, while GSP uses it on stationary fighers
- He is in more of a boxing stance allowing for more power. GSP is usually in more of a wrestling stance to either go for the takedown or defend the takedown. That is why exceptional wrestlers cant get GSP down while AS gets taken down much easier.

Both have much different styles, GSP will neutralize you to amateur status while AS will knock you out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rezin said:


> Anderson has deadlier jabs because
> - he has longer arms which gives him much better leverage
> - he weighs more which gives him much better power
> - His devestating jabs usually come from an attacking fighter, while GSP uses it on stationary fighers
> ...


Yes the stance is why... not the fact that GSP is a amazing MMA wrestler while Andy isnt. But its the stance...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Anderson is a better striker in every way possible and hits a lot harder.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, I loathe these threads.
> 
> Silva's jabs knock people on their arses. GSP's jabs break faces. Can we not just be happy with this?
> 
> The comparisons and arguments get tiring. Both men are the best in their divisions and GOAT candidates in their own right. My God, there's a concept... BOTH men have a case to P4P status! Silva finishes more. Yet GSP is the more well rounded fighter. GSP plays it safe, but has lost less rounds than Silva in his last however many fights. As I said, a case can be made for both men. Accept it.


Perfect.

_PS: personally, i would rather get jabbed by Silva and get KO'd almost instantly, than to get my face trashed, like Koschek did_


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> Perfect.
> 
> _PS: personally, i would rather get jabbed by Silva and get KO'd almost instantly, than to get my face trashed, like Koschek did_


No way dude! Sure, it might hurt more getting pounded on for 5 rounds... But the mental scars from being Forrested by Silva go deep and can never be forgotten. That shit can make your dick shrink permanently.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> No way dude! Sure, it might hurt more getting pounded on for 5 rounds... But the mental scars from being Forrested by Silva go deep and can never be forgotten. That shit can make your dick shrink permanently.


We should ask Koschek  The fact GSP doesn't have KO power in his jabs and just constantly hits you in the face - in the same spot, over and over again - is pretty scary considering what Koschek has gone through since then.

Silva vs Griffin is a bit different imo. Forrest fighting IQ was at around 10 for that fight. Not that it matters. He would have been destroyed anyway.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> No way dude! Sure, it might hurt more getting pounded on for 5 rounds... But the mental scars from being Forrested by Silva go deep and can never be forgotten. That shit can make your dick shrink permanently.


Yushin got dropped on his ass with a jab and it wasnt that bad. The Forrest situation was worse then anything because he was just getting played with the whole fight, and him running out of the octagon crying and running the wrong way didnt help his case. On the other hand if GSP Breaks the bones in your face you can get a permanent effed up face. You can get some serious eye injuries. You can have pins put in your face that wont be pulled back out. There are many things that can happen and hurt you from competing again if you get bones in your face trashed. And mental problems can also be caused by getting dominated like a little child. Imagine being a wrestler and getting tossed around like a joke?? His whole world might crumble after that.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yushin got dropped on his ass with a jab and it wasnt that bad. The Forrest situation was worse then anything because he was just getting played with the whole fight, and him running out of the octagon crying and running the wrong way didnt help his case. On the other hand if GSP Breaks the bones in your face you can get a permanent effed up face. You can get some serious eye injuries. You can have pins put in your face that wont be pulled back out. There are many things that can happen and hurt you from competing again if you get bones in your face trashed. And mental problems can also be caused by getting dominated like a little child. Imagine being a wrestler and getting tossed around like a joke?? His whole world might crumble after that.


Okami looked as pathetic as Forrest in there. Completely ineffective. I'm sure Silva would have been more concerned with a mosquito. Like I said... dick shrinking humiliation.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Okami looked as pathetic as Forrest in there. Completely ineffective. I'm sure Silva would have been more concerned with a mosquito. Like I said... dick shrinking humiliation.


Ehh.. i dont know. I dont think Okami should be really that embarrassed. He got outclassed in the striking department as we knew he would be. Your looking into it too much...

But
Hey.. if your one of those people who has easy dick shrinkage. Then so be it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Ehh.. i dont know. I dont think Okami should be really that embarrassed. He got outclassed in the striking department as we knew he would be. Your looking into it too much...
> 
> But
> Hey.. if your one of those people who has easy dick shrinkage. Then so be it.


Come on now. He was useless. Im sure he imagined he would be more effective. To go home feeling that outclassed in a title match? Well... Okamis girlfriend is going to be disappointed for a while.

As for my dick? Well, lets not go there. Its a *long* story. :laugh:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Come on now. He was useless. Im sure he imagined he would be more effective. To go home feeling that outclassed in a title match? Well... Okamis girlfriend is going to be disappointed for a while.
> 
> As for my dick? Well, lets not go there. Its a *long* story. :laugh:


Dont be so insecure. Okami lost to the p4p best. Loosing to Anderson in such fashion isnt so humiliating. I think you are blowing things way out of proportion. Okamis GF is going to not look down on Okami in any way. And rightly so... Belfort imo had a more humiliating fight then Okami had. but TBH i dont think anyone that steps into the octagon with Anderson should go home feeling ashamed. This is a fighting business.. shit will happen. To have your dick shrink because of it imo means you are pretty inescure to begin with.

Its a *Long* story until someone embarrasses you a bit and then it turns into a helpless child hiding in a corner. Which sucks because if someone ever pants'd you then not only would you be embarrassed but the one time people see your penis is when its in its hiding form. People might get the wrong idea.... you should work on that bro!!. Be more like me... even in the face of negative temperatures my dick would be too prideful to shrink.!! Now thats a mans man dick/

"A thread about gsp/Anderson jabs and i talk about shrinking dick *sigh* i have issues"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Dont be so insecure. Okami lost to the p4p best. Loosing to Anderson in such fashion isnt so humiliating. I think you are blowing things way out of proportion. Okamis GF is going to not look down on Okami in any way. And rightly so... Belfort imo had a more humiliating fight then Okami had. but TBH i dont think anyone that steps into the octagon with Anderson should go home feeling ashamed. This is a fighting business.. shit will happen. To have your dick shrink because of it imo means you are pretty inescure to begin with.
> 
> Its a *Long* story until someone embarrasses you a bit and then it turns into a helpless child hiding in a corner. Which sucks because if someone ever pants'd you then not only would you be embarrassed but the one time people see your penis is when its in its hiding form. People might get the wrong idea.... you should work on that bro!!. Be more like me... even in the face of negative temperatures my dick would be too prideful to shrink.!! Now thats a mans man dick/
> 
> "A thread about gsp/Anderson jabs and i talk about shrinking dick *sigh* *i have issues*"


Dont we all bro... dont we all.

But seriously, I was mostly jesting. I still dont think Okami will go home and shrug, saying "Hey, it was Anderson Silva... No shame in that"... He would have been confident he could win, and he now has to face up to the fact that he cant. It *is* humiliating. From here, where does he go? He wither has to wait for Silva to retire, or simply fight on without any chance of the belt. Neither of these are what he had in mind, I'm sure.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Regardless of what anyone says about accuracy, unexpected punches etc... the reality is Silva hits hard. There's no way he's dropping a Chris Leben with punches without hitting hard.

Being accurate obviously help though. Usually fighters can cover up and block some punches but Silva hits guys 4 or 5 times and every one connects. 

As far as GSP goes, he doesn't plan his feat and punch aggressively like Silva. He is often punching at the maximum range possible. Also, he just doesn't hit very hard.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Dont we all bro... dont we all.
> 
> But seriously, I was mostly jesting. I still dont think Okami will go home and shrug, saying "Hey, it was Anderson Silva... No shame in that"... He would have been confident he could win, and he now has to face up to the fact that he cant. It *is* humiliating. From here, where does he go? He wither has to wait for Silva to retire, or simply fight on without any chance of the belt. Neither of these are what he had in mind, I'm sure.


Sure he is going to be a bit discouraged but if i recall i dont remember Okami even attempting a single shot. As Chael said Okami went in there and didnt do one thing he told himself or everyone else that he was going to do. He played Silvas strengths instead of playing his weaknesses. Silva IMO dominated Okami in the standup. I still think there are Areas were Okami is stronger in. On the other hand GSP totally dominates his opponent in every area of the game. Even if his opponents try to play their strengths GSP find a way to completely shut them down. I think when you are "supposed" to be the better striker or wrestler and then GSP completely dominates you in that department. Thats when you go home and re think if this is what you want to do. When your bread and butter is deferior to someone elses AND to boot they are better in every other aspect. That to me would be more of a mindfuck then anything. Except ofcourse the Forrest loss... that right there was humiliating. But tbh... Forrest did that to himself as much as Anderson did. As long as people take Andersons bait, they are going to be reeled in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Sure he is going to be a bit discouraged but if i recall i dont remember Okami even attempting a single shot. As Chael said Okami went in there and didnt do one thing he told himself or everyone else that he was going to do. He played Silvas strengths instead of playing his weaknesses. Silva IMO dominated Okami in the standup. I still think there are Areas were Okami is stronger in. On the other hand GSP totally dominates his opponent in every area of the game. Even if his opponents try to play their strengths GSP find a way to completely shut them down. I think when you are "supposed" to be the better striker or wrestler and then GSP completely dominates you in that department. Thats when you go home and re think if this is what you want to do. When your bread and butter is deferior to someone elses AND to boot they are better in every other aspect. That to me would be more of a mindfuck then anything. Except ofcourse the Forrest loss... that right there was humiliating. But tbh... Forrest did that to himself as much as Anderson did. As long as people take Andersons bait, they are going to be reeled in.


Agreed. No idea why Okami didn't shoot. He was seduced by the sweet tones of Silva singing that god awful Burger King advert maybe?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I don't believe GSP is mentally weak. He's also nothing like fitch in the fact that GSP can stand and bang and has done so against heavy handed guys like Kos.
> 
> 
> > :happy02:
> ...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I think it's worth mentioning that I read somewhere that Silva is naturally right handed and fights as a right-handed southpaw. Now, if this is true then that can help explain why has a lot of power in that right jab.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Agreed. No idea why Okami didn't shoot. He was seduced by the sweet tones of Silva singing that god awful Burger King advert maybe?


Yeah i have no explanation for it. I think he was just really scared of Silva so going in for a shot was just not worth the risk. He probably thought Silva would knee him in the face 8x before he even reaches him. lawl. Wouldnt that be something to see in slow motion?




jonnyg4508 said:


> PheelGoodInc said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe GSP is mentally weak. He's also nothing like fitch in the fact that GSP can stand and bang and has done so against heavy handed guys like Kos.
> ...


----------

